# 

## marekwu

Witam serdecznie. zamierzam wybudowac ogrodzenie na mojej działce. Działka ta została wydzielona z gruntu rolnego (12 arów). Sąsiaduje więc z gruntem rolnym. Czy budując ogrodzenie mogę ustawić słupki na granicy?  ( w linii granicznej działki), czy tez powinienem słupki wkopać kilkadziesiąt centymetrów od granicy, wgłąb swojej działki, aby umożliwić właścicielowi uprawę swojego pola, które mu zostało? Chodzi, o to, czy swoim płotem nie będę przeszkadzał np. przy uprawie (pługiem, czy innym siewnikiem....). prosze o informację, czy powienien się tym kierować, czy też stawiam płot w granicy, i reszta mnie nie obchodzi....
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i oczekuję na Wasze rady. Jak to jest z punktu widzenia prawa?

----------


## mynia_pynia

Jak się dogadasz z sąsiadem to możesz stawiać płot w granicy.
Jak się nie dogadasz to płot winien być tak ustawiony abyś mógł dbać o niego stojąc ma swojej działce - czyli stawiasz 30 cm od granicy na swojej działce, ale wówczas sąsiad chcąc się grodzić też musi postawić 30 cm od granicy i w ten oto sposób powstają miedze - a o miedzach był już nie jeden film kręcony.

----------


## beton44

opłotki to raczej będą...

----------


## TINEK

Ja postawiłem "przy granicy" tak, że cała podmurówka jest na moim, ale przy samej granicy

----------


## Oceanos

> Jak się nie dogadasz to płot winien być tak ustawiony abyś mógł dbać o niego stojąc ma swojej działce - czyli stawiasz 30 cm od granicy na swojej działce, ale wówczas sąsiad chcąc się grodzić też musi postawić 30 cm od granicy i w ten oto sposób powstają miedze - a o miedzach był już nie jeden film kręcony.


Coś tu kręcicie Panowie. Skąd te 30 cm.
Ogrodzenie nie może wchodzić na działkę sąsiada, tzn. zewnętrzna część podmurówki musi być w linii granicznej działek tak jak wyznaczają ją kamienie geodezyjne. I kamieni nie wolno zakrywać, muszą być na zewnątrz, a linią granicy jest środek krzyża na kamieniu geodezyjnym. Jeśli postawi si ogrodzenie bez umowy z sąsiadem w środku granicy, tzn. część ogrodzenia po stronie Twojej i część po stronie sąsiada to może być problem.

----------


## jarook

Tak, trzy palce Jaśko!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zbigmor

> Jak się nie dogadasz to płot winien być tak ustawiony abyś mógł dbać o niego stojąc ma swojej działce - czyli stawiasz 30 cm od granicy na swojej działce, ale wówczas sąsiad chcąc się grodzić też musi postawić 30 cm od granicy i w ten oto sposób powstają miedze - a o miedzach był już nie jeden film kręcony.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Coś tu kręcicie Panowie. Skąd te 30 cm.
> Ogrodzenie nie może wchodzić na działkę sąsiada, tzn. zewnętrzna część podmurówki *musi być w linii granicznej działek tak jak wyznaczają ją kamienie geodezyjne. I kamieni nie wolno zakrywać, muszą być na zewnątrz*, a linią granicy jest środek krzyża na kamieniu geodezyjnym. Jeśli postawi si ogrodzenie bez umowy z sąsiadem w środku granicy, tzn. część ogrodzenia po stronie Twojej i część po stronie sąsiada to może być problem.



No ale dla mnie "na zewnątrz" to dla sąsiada "wewnątrz".

----------


## Kólewicze

Witam, 
ja mam identycznie i postawiłem w lini ogrodzenia, inaczej sobie tego nie wyobrażam, bo np. za rok czy dwa sąsiad sprzeda swoją miedze i ktoś postanowi się ogrodzić w lini i wtedy będzie pas miedzy "na trzy palce" i co wtedy?? Zające będą biegać  :smile: 
Stawiaj w lini ogrodzenia.

----------


## Erol 1

Ale pytać się sąsiada czy nie?
Ja na etapie robienia map działki przez geodetów już miałem problem, bo sie okazało że ok. 1m mojej działki zajął sąsiad i nie chciał się zgodzic na wbicie palików.
Nie chce myśleć co się będzie działo jak w granicy, którą ustalił geodeta zacznę robić ogrodzenie.

----------


## edde

to już zależy o waszych stosunków dobro (lub niedobro) -sąsiedzkich
masz prawo robić ogrodzenie na swojej działce, czyli zaciągasz sznurek po krzyżach na słupku geodezyjnym, ogrodzenie robisz tak aby nie wyszło za sznurek, po swojej stronie, i w zasadzie sąsiad nie ma nic do gadania, chyba że to jakiś kargul jest to uważaj na kosy   :Wink2:

----------


## JarekKRK45

Witam , ja mam ogrodzenie w granicy . Tylko ze sasiedzi to nie Kargule   :big grin:

----------

